# Advice on buying a 65-70inch TV that I will replace in a couple of years with a 4K one?



## bellbound (Dec 26, 2011)

I want to buy a 65 or 70-inch display for a large room. I really would like to get a 4k display, though I’m just not sure it is worth it to invest in this technology right now for the price. I feel like it might be something worth having in the next 2-3 years as content becomes available and price drops. So I’m thinking of getting a 65-70 inch display now for my large room (possibly some mid-range display), and upgrading the TV to a good 4k one when prices come down a bit and the technology matures in the next 2-3 yrs. The TV I get now for the large room will be moved into my bedroom when I get the new 4k display in a couple of years. I ultimately want high quality in the large room, and am not as concerned with the quality of the TV in my bedroom. Ideally, I would put a 70-inch Panasonic plasma in the large room, though I don't think they ever made 70-inch plamsas?

1. Do you think my plan makes sense?
2. What type of mid range TVs can I look into for putting into my living room for a couple of years until I upgrade to a high end 4k display? I'd like this mid range TV to not have too much of a reflective display, and it will be used for movies, TV shows and possibly video games.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If you're looking for an cheap display in that size it's Visio, Sharp, or samsung most likely. 

This brings up what you're okay spending now and what you plan on doing with the TV once you get a 4k. Most people will keep their TV 5-7yrs before replacing/moving it to another room. 

4K displays have come down rather quickly so it may make more since to you to spend the extra $4-600 to move to 4K vs getting an upper midrange display. 

Your though process makes since but only you can say if it's the right choice. If you want to hold off then you'll likely get a display with HDC (High Dynamic Range). Most all of the current crop of 4k will support H.265 so 4k decoding won't be an issue. 

I think if it were me I might pick a smaller 4k and plan to move it to the bedroom later.


----------



## bellbound (Dec 26, 2011)

I think I’d like to spend somewhere around $2,000 for a 1080P and I would spend more if it was a 4K TV, though I have not spent much time researching prices for TVs in this size range, so I am not sure if this is at all realistic…

The plan would be that if I get a 1080P TV I will put it into my bedroom in a couple of years when I upgrade to a 4K TV. I didn’t consider getting a smaller 4K TV for now (it will be less money) and moving it into the bedroom in a couple of years….


1.) What did you mean by “If you want to hold off then you'll likely get a display with HDC (High Dynamic Range).” Is that some new technology coming out in the next couple of years? 

2.) If I can spend only $4-600 to move to a 4K TV, I would absolutely do it, however, I was under the impression that TVs in the 65-70 inch size range cost a lot more than that for 4K? Are there any specific models that I can start looking at, maybe around 60-65 inches that are rated high?

Thanks.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

High Dynamic Range is a brighter display that still had deep blacks. More accurately it takes better advantage of how many steps the TV had between bright and dark (read: less banding of colors/smoother gradients). 

If you find a 4k on sale it can be a very good price. Check out amazon and local Sunday adds.


----------



## bellbound (Dec 26, 2011)

Is there a site somewhere that you can review all the 2014 models in one place with all the specs listed and possibly even have reviews?

Thanks.


----------

